# NW Rolling Road Day 2010 ???????



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok folks...

are we having a "put your money where your mouth is" day this year????

lES??


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Wait for Steves to be done and il pop up to be flamed to death and see if I can beat Mr Rigby


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Steve won't be running sheldon (assuming you mean V6 steve)... he didn't last year... something about the DSG and front wheel drive i think... so doubt it'll run this year as it'll probably be at the same place (Awesome) i've yet to see a v6 on the rollers :roll:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Wait for Steves to be done and il pop up to be flamed to death and see if I can beat Mr Rigby


If your meaning VSpurs, I will bring the marshmellows


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Steve won't be running sheldon (assuming you mean V6 steve)... he didn't last year... something about the DSG and front wheel drive i think... so doubt it'll run this year as it'll probably be at the same place (Awesome) i've yet to see a v6 on the rollers :roll:


I mean Big Balls Vspurs :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

You mean billy big spurs :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> You mean billy big spurs :roll:


Yeah :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > You mean billy big spurs :roll:
> ...


I'll come along!!

Give me some notice and i'll even bring the marshmallows!










:lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Ill give it a go for a giggle, plus you had me at the marshmallows :roll: :lol:


----------



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Ok folks...
> 
> are we having a "put your money where your mouth is" day this year????
> 
> lES??


i'd be interested

would it be at Awesome GTI?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

More than likely...

Awesome seems to be the place we all go for rolling roads in the NW..


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oooooooooooooo someone mention marshmellows 8) yum yum

Yeh i shall be up for it again, hopefully Awesome buy there new gadget to discover air leaks and i get my leak sorted b4 hand and then i wont be so disspointed with my results haha!!!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldnt mind tagging along to this, depending on dates or course, sure I can talk Disco Dave to drive up with me :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Oooooooooooooo someone mention marshmellows 8) yum yum
> 
> Yeh i shall be up for it again, hopefully Awesome buy there new gadget to discover air leaks and i get my leak sorted b4 hand and then i wont be so disspointed with my results haha!!!


shell hun, i've got myself one of these puppies :-








http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=171569&hilit=+boost+leak

It Arrived whilst i was away at iTTalia... so not had chance to run one on mine.. but i have every intention of doing it this weekend.. 

it's a basic.. fill the system and feel for leaks.. apparently nem (who sorted this out) found a good few leaks on his car with this.. so if you wanna give it a quick test on this first then give me a shout... (afterall it'll cost ya nothing) may save ya a bill to identify the leak


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow!!! Looks nifty little gadget that hun, but defo try it at weekend and let me know how u get on with it and i will be cheeky and ask u to have a go on Tiff bops 

I was so disappointed at the last rolling road day and i dont want that again  :lol:

Thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I may be able to come to this, work depending.
Depending when it is, marshmallows time for 2.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Go on then,

I'l come, should be a laugh to. My new cams are in !










any dates in mind?

Lego


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

maybe marshmallows for 3 then, dates depending.
Steve


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Watching this thread, (depends on the day and the price) :-| .


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok looking at the events thread i suspect were gonna be looking for end of july (Probably Sat the 31st July) Price to be confirmed but i think we need a minimum of 10 cars..(shouldn't be too hard judging by last times) Thats 2 weeks after evenTT 10 and should be at a very good time of the month (payday) to get it sorted..

I'm waiting for john to get back off holiday at awesome but will start talks to see what can be done after the last day..(sent him a e-mail today)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Try not to do the 31st haha!!! :lol:

I'm a bridesmaid that day


----------

